# Fahrrad Anfänger ohne Ahnung braucht Hilfe für das erste Projekt 91er Team Avalanche



## Derposteingang (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

da ich ein passendes GT wollte und mal wieder mit dem Fahrrad fahren anzufangen hab ich jetzt endlich bei EBAY einen 91er Team Avalanche Rahmen geschossen :-D

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120859495592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

So nun fehlen noch die ganzen anderen Teile und da kommt ihr ins spiel.
Nachdem es ja ein ich glaube Topmodell war im Jahr 91, denke ich das eine XT Schaltung und Bremsen angemessen sind.

Aber was für Teile benötige ich noch alles? Originalteile wären am besten, aber da man nicht immer alles findet bräuchte ich Tips was an den Rahmen passt und was das schöne Fahrrad nicht versaut.

Schaltung Bremsen Pedale etc dachte ich an Deore XT M-735
Aber was den Vorbau,Lager Felgen etc. angeht muss ich zugeben bin ich überfordert.
Hab schon versucht über die Suche weiterzukommen, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat und aber anfangen will ist das gar nicht so leicht.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum tollen Rahmen! Das war das absolute Top-Modell 1991.

Hier findest Du den Katalog.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47913

Edit: die wesentlichen Bilder stelle ich mal direkt ein. Da fällt die Kommunikation leichter:















Hier ein schöner Vorstellungsblog:
http://veloliebe.blogspot.com/2011/12/gt-team-avalanche-1991.html

Die Farbe heißt "Midnight Aurora". Zwei Sachen sind allerdings merkwürdig. Alle Decals sind weg. Zugleich fehlt die Katalog-gemäße 2x4-Gabel. Die wäre allerdings alleine leicht das Doppelte Deines Kaufpreises wert. Bei Dir scheint die Standardgabel (von Spinner?) verbaut zu sein. Kannst Du - oder jemand anders anhand besserer Bilder - überprüfen, ob das wirklich das Team Avalanche ist. Edit: auch die verschweiste Sattelstützenklemme passt eigentlich nicht zum Avalanche Team.

Aufbau am besten mit 730/732/735 XT. Günstigste Methode ist hierbei die Suche nach einem Ausschlachtrad. Mit etwas Glück bist Du mit 100 Euro dabei. Einzelteile-Kauf geht schneller, kostet aber: Kurbel ab 40, mit schwarzen Armen schnell 100. Laufräder nicht unter 70, etc. etc. Edit: Da 1991 eine U-Brake verbaut wurde, brauchst Du natürlich auch eine solche. Normale Canti funktionieren nicht.

Als Vorbau solltest Du nen schwarzen Flip-Flop (geschraubte Version) nehmen. Vielleicht kann Dir hier im Forum jemand helfen?


Edit 2: "eigentlich" müsste das verwendete Stahl - Tange Prestige Concept - doch höherwertig sein, als True Temper AVR II, welches bei den günstigeren Modellen - und auch beim Cyclone/Psyclone! - verwendet wurde?!

Edit 3: die Sattelstützenklemme macht mich irgendwie stutzig: beim günstigeren Timberline ist die angeschweißt. So offenbar auch bei Dir. Bei dem Avalanche Team gab es hingegen eine Klemme - wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute. Da das Timberline auch nur die normale Gabel hatte, sollten die Profis hier mal genau schauen. Ich will Dich nicht nervös machen. Aber bevor Du etwas Falsches bezahlst...

Edit 4: ist das wirklich ein 16 Zoll? Die Länge des Steuerrohrs spricht dagegen. Möglicherweise war damals aber die Geometrie auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Februar 2012)

Sorry, wenn ich es schreiben muss. Es handelt sich nicht um ein Team Avalanche und wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal um ein GT. 

Das Team Avalanche hatte eine etwas andere Farbe und die von Rahbari geschriebenen Details. Wichtigstes Detail ist aber der Steuersatz. Das Team Avalanche hatte, wie in der Regel bei allen GT's ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz. Der Verkäufer schrieb ja schon in der Auktion etwas von 1 Zoll. 

Die Ausfallenden passen auch nicht zum Team Avalanche bzw. zu GT. Der Rahmen hat 2 Aufnahmepunkte für ein Schutzblech. Alle Modelle aus dem 91 Katalog haben nur 1 Gewindeöse am Ausfallende.

Hast Du den Rahmen schon in der Hand?? Was steht hinten auf der Badge des Oberrohrs??


----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Hmmm, an die Erklärung habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Würde auch zur merkwürdigen Geometrie passen.

Wäre echt schade...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Februar 2012)

Hi,

man sieht es auf den Bilder ja kaum, sieht auch so aus, als wär da kein Groove Tube...wie gesagt, ist schlecht zu erkennen..

VG
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich fürchte auch, es ist kein GT.
Das Verhältnis Steuerrohr zu Sattelrohr passt nicht, 1 Zoll gab es nicht, die Ausfaller passen nicht, der Lack ist kein Midnight Aurora, wenn auch sehr ähnlich. 
Wie Jörg schon anmerkte, wie sieht der Abschluß des Oberrohrs aus....

Wiegen.

Ich denke, knapp 3 kilo für den Rahmen ohne Gabel.
Das Ava ist deutlich leichter.

Aber allzu hoch ist dein Verlust ja nicht.


----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Die echte Groove Tube mit allen drei Zügen gab es erst ab 1992. 1991 gab es eine Führung des hinteren Bremszugs. Die scheint vorhanden zu sein...


Edit: Das 91er Timberline hatte aber z.B. zwei Ösen an den Ausfallenden:














Quelle:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625907877044

Die Angabe von 1 Zoll kann auch ein Irrtum sein. Und ist es wirklich ausgeschlossen, dass die günstigen GT-Modelle nicht doch ein Zoll hatten?

So oder so ist es kein Avalanche Team. Nicht bezahlen oder Paypal informieren.


----------



## redsandow (20. Februar 2012)

das or vom avalanche ist ja zudem auch leicht ovalisiert in richtung steuerrohr.ich denke es ist ein timberline.die hatten je zwei oesen für anbaukram und 1" steuersatz.sind aber auch schlechte bilder vom verkäufer.vorahnung?


----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Bleibt diese merkwürdige Geometrie. Vorne wie 20 Zoll, der Rest des Rads eher 16 Zoll?



Auch wenn das Rad auf jedenfall nicht bezahlt werden bzw. zurückgehen sollte - ein Foto von der Badge (=Ende des Oberrohrs) wäre schon interessant. Aber warum sollte man das nicht auch fälschen können?


----------



## Kruko (20. Februar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Edit: Das 91er Timberline hatte aber z.B. zwei Ösen an den Ausfallenden:



Das ist aber ein 1992 Timberline. Nicht alles von den Engländern glauben.


----------



## Derposteingang (20. Februar 2012)

Bin gerade leider unterwegs und kann daher nicht soviel tippen.
Aber das was ihr schreibt hört sich nicht so toll an.

Den Rahmen habe ich noch nicht,Er ist heute versendet worden,da ich gestern bezahlt habe gleich nach dem kauf.

Ich hoffe das es zumindest ein gt  ist.ein timberline wäre auch ok im Notfall. 

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du mit Paypal bezahlt hast, ist es ja auch nicht weiter dramatisch. Immerhin kannst Du so ja ein paar Bilder schießen...


@ Jörg: 1991 und 1992 kann ich wirklich kaum auseinanderhalten.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2012)

1990:




1991, Daktari:




1992:




Beim 91er mal das Steuerrohr beachten, 20!! Zoll, 91er : 18'', 92 : 16''.


----------



## Derposteingang (22. Februar 2012)

So, nachdem der Rahmen ja verschickt ist müsste er diese Woche noch kommen.
Von was genau soll ich denn dann Fotos machen, damit ihr mir sagen könnt was es für ein Rahmen ist bzw. ob das ne Fälschung ist was ich jetzt mal nicht hoffe,
denn ein Billiger GT-Rahmen wäre auch ok.

Ich schätze mal auf alle Fälle die nummer auf der unterseite der Tretlager im Rahmen.
und was noch?


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2012)

Lies einfach hier mal und schau Dir die Fotos an. So muss Dein "Hinterteil" auch aussehen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401710&highlight=gt+badges


----------



## Rahbari (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es nicht auch Fälschungen gab, die auch das Badge gefakt haben?

Sofern vorhanden, würde mich der Sticker über das Rahmenmaterial interessieren.

Letztlich kann man aber allein schon von dem Steuerrohr auf ein Fake schließen oder?

Jedenfalls Matthias kein Team Avalanche gekauft. Ich würde das Teil wieder zurückschicken. Selbst wenn der Verkäufer Dir noch ein paar Mark Fuffizig entgegenkommt - alleine Decals würden nochmal 20 - 35 Euro verschlingen. Mit etwas Geduld bekommst Du dafür einen besseren Rahmen.

Edit: wolltest Du nicht eigentlich eh einen Alu-Rahmen? Hast Du schon dieses Angebot aus Bayern gesehen? Ist ein 16 Zoll:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/damen/u142085
Wenn das Rad noch da ist, geht bei dem Preis bestimmt noch was...


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Februar 2012)

Sollte ein Timberline sein, hatte mal eins mit der gleichen Lackierung. Das Baujahr war 91. Gab es Schwarz-Blau und Schwarz-Lila gesprengelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derposteingang (22. Februar 2012)

@Rahbari das Rad ist schon lange weg
hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut?Mit dem Hatt ich schon geschrieben.

@GT-Sassy wie hoch ist die chance das es ein Timberline ist?
Mit einen Timberline könnte ich leben :-D


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Februar 2012)

Sollte schon passen, also so 99%.
Hab von meinen nur noch die zwei Bilder, es gab den Rahmen aber definitiv auch in Schwarz-Lila. Finde aber den passenden Katalog nicht im Netz.


----------



## Derposteingang (22. Februar 2012)

Uiiiii Danke, jetzt bin ich beruhigt.Hatte schon Angst das ich echt ne Fälschung habe
Ein Timberline ist wo einzuordnen?Beim Outpost?


----------



## Rahbari (22. Februar 2012)

Timberline war ja auch eine meiner Theorien. Ich finde nur die Geometrie komisch. Und Du brauchst doch ein 16 Zoll, oder?

Hier ein Bild des Timberline 91 aus dem Katalog:





War über Talera und Outpost, unter Karakoram und Tequesta.

Hier die technischen Details:


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Februar 2012)

Hab hier noch nen Link, da kann man das Rad sehen:

http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/new-guy-here-questions-about-my-gt-timberline-545909.html


----------



## Derposteingang (22. Februar 2012)

Naja zu Geometrie kann ich nichts sagen, aber wer weiß wie genau der gemsessen hat.

uiiiii Danke für den Screen, das ist hilfreich für mich jett habe ich als Anfänger auch einen Überblick.

Es ist doch ein 16" (er hat gemessen 45 mitte bis ende) eigentlich sollten es 46 sein

@GT-Sassy
Schick aber der hohe Lenker geht mal gar nicht finde ich :-D


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

So der Rahmen ist heute gekommen und ich würde behaupten der wurde im nachhinein in der Farbe Lackiert soweit ich das Beurteilen kann.

Ich habe auch alles nochmal gemessen.

So nun seit iher gefragt.
Die eingestanzte nummer auf der Unterseite am Tretlagergehäuse ist "819"

Die NOM-Nummer ist eingestanzt, da war ein Aufkleber drüber


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

Hier teil 2


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2012)

Autsch, das sieht nach Fake-GT aus. Die Badge fehlt.







Das ist der Eingang für den Bremszug hinten? Der scheint auf der rechte Seite zu sein? Beim Timberline war der aber auf der linken Seite.







Hat jemand genaue Aufnahme von dem 1991er Timberline? Das grüne ist ein 1992er. Aus denen ergibt sich jedenfalls, dass es sich bei dem hier gezeigten Rahmen eindeutig nicht um ein 1992er Timberline handelt.


Weiteres Indiz: bei dem Timberline aus dem 91er Katalog waren zwischen den Sitzstreben zwei Verbindungstreben. Bei Deinem Rahmen nur eine Strebe:


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

Oder ÜberLackiert aber mal schauen was die Leute hier sagen.
Ich hoffe nicht aif einen Fake

Ja das ist auf der rechten seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab den Verkäufer auch schon vor 3 Tagen Angeschrieben für genaue Infos zu dem Rad da es anscheinend kein Team Avalanche ist.Bis heute kam keine Antwort.

Eigentlich ist es ja Betrug das Fahrrad als ein GT Team Avalanche zu verkaufen, da es eine Fälschung ist oder?
Vor allem wie kommt er drauf das ein eine Team ist?

Wenn der Verkäufer nicht reagiert sollte ich es Ebay melden und eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs machen?


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2012)

Warte erstmal die Meinungen der anderen ab. Wenn danach feststeht, dass es sich um ein Fake handelt, teile dies dem Verkäufer mit und bitte ihn um Rückabwicklung. Parallel kannst Du bei Paypal - ich hoffe, Du hast es genutzt - einen Konflikt melden. Die frieren dann den Kaufpreis auf seinem Konto ein.

Letztlich wird die Polizei dem Verkäufer keinen Vorsatz/Absicht nachweisen können. Immerhin sind die Rahmen sich ja für einen Laien ähnlich. Bei einem Internet-Kauf für unter 40 Euro wird die Polizei auch nicht unbedingt unter Hochdruck ermitteln. Überdies bringt das nur unnötig Spannung in die Sache. Daher würde ich jedenfalls zunächst von einer Anzeige absehen.


----------



## lyteka (23. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht helfen die Fotos dieser Auktion zu Bestimmung weiter...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1992-GT-Team...3449733?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a70f8b185


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2012)

Dass Matthias schonmal KEIN Avalanche Team hat, war ja schon vor ein paar Tagen traurige Gewissheit...


Dass die Badge nur "überlackiert" wurde o.Ä, halt ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das "GT" war ja immer reingeprägt.


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

ok also wahrscheinlich ein haufen stahllmüll das zu nem Rahmen geschweisst wurde


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub nicht das es ein GT ist, soviel Farbe das das GT nicht mehr lesbar ist erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich.
Es gab aber auch andere Hersteller die diese Rahmenform hergestellt/benutzt haben. U.A. Shogun und Bianchi.
Was wiegt der Rahmen den?


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2012)

Ist definitiv kein GT. Ich tippe auf Baumarkt-Qualität, was sich auch mit Sicherheit im Gewicht niederschlagen wird. Ich würde, Paypal vorasugesetzt, direkt dort das ganze ins rollen bringen und dem Käufer den Haufen Altmetal zurück senden. Klingt hart, aber es ist halt so. Der Rohrsatz wird sicherlich nichts anderes als HiTen sein und das kann man nur als Wasserrohr bezeichnen. Der Verkäufer hätte bei seiner Spezifikation wissen müssen, dass es kein Team Avalanche ist. Und wenn man sich mit den Modellen so gut auskennt, dann weiß man auch wie man ein GT von einem Fake unterscheiden kann. Dies ist für mich Vorsatz und da werden gute Worte nicht helfen und es wird eh bei einer Anzeige bei Paypal enden.


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

@GT-Sassy zum Gewicht kann ich dir gerade leider keine Angaben machen, da ich bis heute nacht auf Arbeit sitze :-(

@GT-Heini Paypal habe ich gemacht, Gott sei Dank.
Ok also was ich Befürchtet habe, da er auch nicht auf meine Email Antwortet.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich werde gleich meine Zahlung  über Paypal zurückholen
Naja wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

So hab Ihn jetzt erst nochmal bei Ebay angeschrieben, vielleicht läßt sich die Sache ja auch so Klären, was ich nicht glaube.

Denkt ihr das ist zu Forsch was ich geschrieben habe?

"Hallo,

der Rahmen ist heute Angekommen und ich musste feststellen das es kein Team Avalanche ist!
Bzw. es ist nicht mal ein Rahmen von GT!
Welche Lösung schlagen sie vor?Ich hatte sie ja schon mal Angeschrieben wegen genauen Infos, leider kam bis heute keine Reaktion von Ihnen.
Falls dies wieder der Fall sein sollte was ich nicht hoffe, da ich denke wir können uns auch so einigen muss ich leider Rechtliche Schritte einleiten Wegen Betrug und vorsätzlicher Täuschung."

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Eigentlich zu harmlos.

Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass der Typ jetzt sofort das Geld von seinem Paypal-Konto auf sein Bankkonto überweist. Danach wird es wohl das Ding aussitzen wollen und sich ein neues Ebay-Konto bzw. Paypal-Konto anlegen. Er wird sicherlich hoffen, dass Du keine Anzeige erstattetst, weil der Betrag eher gering ist, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass es kein Geld ist. Ich weiß aberwelch Aufwand dahinter steckt eine Anzeige aufzugeben. 

Daher mein Rat. Sofort bei Paypal reklamieren. Dann muss er, vorausgesetzt es ist noch Geld bei Paypal, reagieren, da Paypal das Konto so lange kpl. dicht macht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Februar 2012)

Das mit den neuen Paypalkonto ist zum Glück nicht möglich. Sobald Du ein Bank-Konto bei Paypal gemeldet hast ist es für andere Paypalkontos gesperrt.
Auch kann Paypal das Geld zurückbuchen, selbst wenn der Teilnehmer sich abgemeldet hat. Es seih er hat sein bei Paypal gemeldetes Bank-Konto abgemeldet, ist aber unwahrscheinlich.
Ansonsten würd ich auch so vorgehen wie GT-Heini, mit solchen Typen habe ich kein Mitleid.
Nur weil es wie ein GT aussieht, kann er es nicht einfach als ein GT verkaufen. Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht!


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

Vielen dank für euren Rat.ich habe es gerade paypal und ebay gemeldet.jetzt kann ich nur warten was passiert.denn mein Geld will ich schon wieder, will ja ein echtes gt und nicht sowas.

Grüße

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2012)

Der Paypal-Käuferschutz kann sich ziehen. Von daher parallel eine einvernehmliche Lösung suchen. Klar gibt es arme Schweine aber wegen 40 Euro betrügen - ich weiß nicht...


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Februar 2012)

Das Gewicht würde mich schon interessieren.

Ansonsten frag doch mal hier nach:
http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=50871355
oder was schönes altes:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u638168
das sieht auch sehr klein aus:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rheinland-pfalz/fahrraeder/herren/u184147
Timberline:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/herren/u359394
in Alu:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/damen/u142085
http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Trekking-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27c3a0e5d4
oder ein weiteres Fake:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike-/320852774305?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4ab450cda1
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raritat-Selt...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20c2ada76f


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Der Paypal-Käuferschutz kann sich ziehen. Von daher parallel eine einvernehmliche Lösung suchen. Klar gibt es arme Schweine aber wegen 40 Euro betrügen - ich weiß nicht...



Ich hatte schon mal einen Betrug wegen 30 DM. Damals gab es noch kein Paypal und ich hätte mein Geld einklagen können.

Auch jetzt bin ich wieder kurz davor etwas zu unternehmen. Ich wollte mir am Wochenende einen LRS ersteigern. Der Verkäufer ist auch hier im Forum aktiv. Ich musste nach Ende der Auktion feststellen, dass ein Freund des Verkäufers, der auch hier aktiv ist, den Preis hochtreiben wollte. Dies ist aber nicht gelungen und ich war nur der 2. Höchstbietende. Die beiden waren sogar so intelligent, dass sie sich mittlerweile schon 10 mal bewertet haben. Nur so konnte der "Betrug" auffallen. Ich warte der zeit noch immer auf eine Stellungsnahme.


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

So also nach dem Paypal das Geld von seinem Konto gleich geholt hat und ich Ebay informiert habe hat er auch reagiert.
Hier seine 2 Mails

"dann schauen Sie hier
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/65051-2/GT1991_USA.pdf
auf der Seite 7 ist das Model abgebildet.
Die  Aufkleberreste habe ich selbst entfernt. Die vollständige XT  Ausstattung bis auf Stuersatz habe ich in anderen Auktionen verkauft.

Beste Grüße"

"ich  verstehe Sie nicht. Wenn Sie doch überzeugt sind, dass es sich um einen  Nachbau handelt, dann Senden Sie bitte den Rahmen zurück.
ich kann ihnen 5 Euro Rückversand erstatten. Den Kaufbetrag haben Sie schon von meinem Paypal zurückgeholt."

Damit bin ich dann einverstanden.
Die Frage ist nur wann bekomme ich mein Geld von Paypal.
Aber jetzt ist er schon schnell geworden


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.
Wie gut das es euch und dieses Forum hier gibt

Naja GT-Sassy viele der Inserate sind veraltet und ein Outpost wollte ich eigentlich nicht, da habe ich ja schon eins hier von einem Forums Mitglied verschmäht für 40 Euro.


----------



## lyteka (23. Februar 2012)

Derposteingang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... bei EBAY ... 91er Team Avalanche ... geschossen ...



591 Hits - 8 Bieter - 22 Gebote - Siebenunddreisig-fünfzig - Freude - Schnäppele 

Die "Fachwelt" gratuliert, analysiert, wundert sich, stellt fest und empfiehlt... 

Sorry, das passiert eben auch mal bei der heutigen "Geiz ist geil"-Gesellschaft... 



Derposteingang schrieb:


> ... dann Senden Sie bitte den Rahmen zurück... 5 Euro Rückversand erstatten...



Dann ist doch alles prima! Machen und gut!


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

Naja Geiz ist Geil würde ich jetzt mal nicht sagen.
Ich hätte auch 80 Euro für einen Rahmen gezahlt oder 100 Euro.

Von dem her wäre ich schon bereit mehr zu Investieren.Hatt halt gedacht man kann ein Schnäppchen machen ohne auf die Fresse zu Fallen.
Naja falsch gedacht. In zukunft Poste ich zuerst hier und biete damm


----------



## Derposteingang (23. Februar 2012)

@GT-Sassy

Das Gewichtbeträgt genau 4,5Kg, wieviel sollte es denn ca. sein?


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2012)

Ein 16 Zoll Team Avalanche dürfte um die 2,3 kg (ohne Gabel) auf die Waage bringen. Ein Timberline max. 2,8 kg, würde ich sagen. Dazu kommt noch die Gabel von ca. 0,9kg.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Februar 2012)

4,5kg = Baumarktschrott
Mein altes 91 Timberline hatte in 20" knapp 3kg.


----------



## Derposteingang (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich nerve mal wieder :-D

ist dieses Backwoods gut bzw. brauchbar?Es ist glaub ich kein Classic mehr aber was meint ihr?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/herren/u165338

Grüße


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Februar 2012)

Ich find es schon ok, aber ist es nicht zu groß für Dich?
Kann mich ja täuschen, aber es sieht fast wie 20" Rahmengröße aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derposteingang (25. Februar 2012)

ich habe keine Ahnung, ich habe ihn schon angeschrieben wegen der Rahmengröße.
Echt so groß wirkt das doch gar nicht, aber ich habe auch keine vergleich :-D


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2012)

Das ist def. mind 20"!!! Das ist niemals ein 18er....

Keine Ahnung ob das schon geklärt wurde, aber warum magst denn unbedingt ein Rad aus der 15-20 kg Klasse?

Wenn Du es wirklich als MTB nutzen willst hast Du damit doch eh keinen Spaß, es sei denn Du hast Druck und Körner ohne Ende. So wie ich das einschätze gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder du fährst voll auf MTB ab, dann war das BilligRad ein Fehlkauf und willst sehr schnell was Besseres oder du bist von Deinem Panzer genervt und gibst es wieder auf...dann wars auch ein Fehlkauf. Also aus meiner Sicht kannst Du es mit so einem Rad immer nur falsch machen. Die taugen für den Familienausflug mit den Kindern an den Stausee oder für die Stadt, aber ernsthaftes MTBing?

Just my 2 cents

VG
peru


----------



## Rahbari (26. Februar 2012)

Spar noch ein bißchen und hole Dir einen 16 Zoll-Zaskar für 100 Euro aus England.


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

@Peru73 es ist laut verkäufer ein 18".
Bezieht sich das mit dem Gewicht auf alle der von mir gesuchten Bikes oder nur auf das Backwoods?

Ich kann das mit dem Gewicht leider nicht beurteilen, da ich seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr Fahrrad gefahren bin :-D

@Rahbari

Naja an den 100 Euro sollte es jetzt nicht mehr scheitern :-D
Aber hab halt immer bedenken ob der Rahmen aus England auch wirklich kommt dann und wie der zustand ist.
Wenn da irgendwas nicht passt ist es doch schwerer wie in Deutschland.


----------



## Rahbari (26. Februar 2012)

Bei Retrobike hat idR jeder Verkäufer ein Bewertungsprofil. Außerdem hast Du ja auch den Paypal-Käuferschutz. Gebrauchte Sachen sind immer ein Risiko - das gilt aber auch hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Da hast du recht, aber in Deutschland läßt sich das einfacher und schneller klären :-D

Aber ich vertraue dir mal und suche jetzt mal bei Retrobike die Tage und Ebay UK.


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2012)

Wie Peru73 und GT-Sassy geschrieben haben, ist es definitiv ein 20 Zöller. Somit, wenn Du nicht gerade größer 190 bist, zu groß für Dich. Die Gewichtsangabe ist nicht nur beim Backwoods so, sondern bei allen Rädern dieser Preisklasse. Selbst ein altes Zaskar wiegt mit guter Ausstattung um die 10,5 -11 KG. Umtausch nach Englandgeht genau so einfach wie Deine Aktion mit Ebay in Deutschland. Also davor keine Sorge. Die werden auch wach, wenn Ihr Paypalkonto gesperrt ist. 

Wir haben einige Räder aus England und aus den USA bekommen und es gab nur einmal schwierigkeiten, die aber dann ganz schnell per Paypal geklärt worden sind. Ich denke sogar, das es wesentlich einfacher ist als in Deutschland. Hier wollen viele sich die Paypalgebühr sparen und lassen auf ein Konto überweisen. In dem Moment hast Du schlechte Karten und kannst nur mit Anzeige drohen.


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2012)

Hier etwas sehr aktuelles aus Deutschland

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9244369&postcount=12


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Ja da würde ich sofort zuschlagen bei dem zaskar, es ist aber leider 18" und ich nur 170cm


Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,

lieber etwas warten und alle Quellen anzapfen, also pinkbike, Marktplaats, troc-velo, Ebay, Auction Watch bei rb anstatt was zu kaufen, was Du später bereust...

...und weniger Gewicht erhöht den Spaßfaktor beim MTB IMMER, v.a. wenn Du Wiedereinsteiger bist und an jedem Berg einen Herzinfarkt bekommst, weil Du 16 kg hochwuchten musst...da vergeht es Dir sehr schnell, glaub es mir...

Mein Tipp wäre ein Avalanche o. Zassi, mit etwas Geduld findet man was Günstiges und wenn Du keine Garage Queen haben willst, sondern was zum Fahren wird das nicht soooo lange dauern...

VG
peru


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Da steht aber 18".
Und 400 ist gerade zuviel auf einen schlag.
Aber danke

Grüsse


Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2012)

Ich find ja das Passend:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446449
Post 13!
Und das ist 100%ig ein Avalanche


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Schön ja auf jedenfall.auch preislich ok.
Aber alles nichts fur mich da 18"

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lyteka (26. Februar 2012)

Leute, das ist nicht alles euer Ernst???!!! 
Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten einem "Wiedereinsteiger" ein preiswertes Bike zu benennen. 
Schrott hat er, nun last ihn mal selber klar werden, was es nun werden soll...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Naja am liebsten ein zaskar, aber ein karakoram oder avalanche ist auch ok. Der Rahmen sollte halt nicht 150 übersteigen.es ist immer wieder auch ein zaskar zu dem preis da aber meistens nur 18" Zoll leider.

Ich will halt schon was für ein paar Jahre bzw.Jahrzehnte.
Und ich weiss halt nicht ob da ein outpost, backwoods etc. das hält.
Wenn ich jetzt schon Geld dafür ausgebe dann fur was vernünftiges.

Sonst hätte ich auch die Fälschung behalten können

Grüsse

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

@ peru73 nee ne garagenqueen muss es nicht sein.es sollte nur was vernünftiges sein zu einem normalen preis.

Danke für die ganzen quellen zum suchen. 

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2012)

Ich finde ja es muß nicht immer Zaskar und Co sein. Ich bin jahrelang mit einen Tempest (Alu) und Tequesta (Stahl) Marathonrennen im Harz und Solling gefahren, und gehalten haben sie immer.
Die größte Gewichtseinsparung liegt eh immer beim Fahrer
Hast Du schon mal ein GT wegen der passenden Größe Probiert?
Ich fahre GT fast immer 1 - 2 Rahmengrößen kleiner als Stevens und Cube.


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Nee ich konnte leider noch nicht in den Genuß kommen GT zu fahren :-D
Daher kann ich nur auf euren Rat hören und ein 16" nehmen nachdem das bei mwinwe Größe passen soll.
Mein Scott war 20,5" und so 8cm weniger wären perfekt, das wäre dann bei GT ein 16"


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2012)

Hier ist ein 16" (42cm Rahmenhöhe):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Retro-Kul...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a706cd279


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Ja das wurde vor 3 stunden erst neu eingestellt.
schuat so nicht schlecht aus, aber warum geht der Rahmen bei dem Modell soweit runter vom lenker zum Sattel.
Die alten waren irgendwie gerade oder täuscht das?

Danke für den schnellen link :-D


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Februar 2012)

14,5" Rahmenhöhe


----------



## Derposteingang (26. Februar 2012)

Also doch kein 16"?
Weil 16" hat ja RH 41cm (mitte bis mitte) oder 46cm (mitte bis Ende).

oder bin ich jetzt rigendwie falsch dran von den maßen?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Februar 2012)

Counterfeit?  Not much consistent with a GT on that frame.  No stamped top tube end cap, serial number not like most production bikes, frame design similar but different.


----------

